

Google Glass, beyond the hype: a true innovation of Human–computer interaction - codeinchaos
http://codeinchaos.com/post/45119693182/google-glass-human-computer-interaction
I've been suffering from Repeated motion injury due to the over use of touch devices ... when Google glass was announced, I didn't see a cool new gadget, I saw a new and important step in the evolution of human-computer interaction.
======
Zathman
There certainly is a future for human-computer interaction. It'll be
interesting to see where it leads...

